# AHB on Tapatalk



## Yob (15/10/13)

Looks like Austin has done what Dane said wouldn't happen, personally I know little about it, I do know peeps have been asking for it for years...

Go Austin you good thing..

Now, about those articles


----------



## Aydos (15/10/13)

I can't seem to get it to work yet on my tapatalk


----------



## lukiferj (15/10/13)

Working on mine. Nice one.


----------



## [email protected] (15/10/13)

Working foe me too. So I am liking using Tapatalk!!

Cheers,

Andrew. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/10/13)

Posting from tapatalk. 

One thing I can't work out is how to view all recent content. You can view 'participated' and 'unread', which is good, but once you've viewed a thread you have to try to find which sub-forum it was in to read it if you haven't posted in it. AHB has a lot of sub forums and threads are often posted in the incorrect one.


----------



## drsmurto (15/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Posting from tapatalk.
> 
> One thing I can't work out is how to view all recent content. You can view 'participated' and 'unread', which is good, but once you've viewed a thread you have to try to find which sub-forum it was in to read it if you haven't posted in it. AHB has a lot of sub forums and threads are often posted in the incorrect one.


Timeline.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/10/13)

Of course! Cheers.


----------



## thedragon (15/10/13)

I've not yet downloaded tap talk. 

Are there any advantages to using tap talk than the mobile version of ahb?


----------



## Yob (15/10/13)

People use the mobile version?


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/13)

Like it. Definitely like it. Heaps better than the mobile version.


----------



## s_t_r_o_b_e (15/10/13)

Awesome guys. So much better on the phone especially!


----------



## Rubix (15/10/13)

Had a quick play around with tapatalk earlier and really liked it. Easy to pick up and great UI.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/13)

Hmmm, just realised how much of a tightwad I can be. Didn't install the tapatalk app because it costs 5 bucks.


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/13)

Hmmm, just realised how much of a tightwad I can be. Didn't install the tapatalk app because it costs 5 bucks.

It's free!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/13)

practicalfool said:


> It's free!!!


Really, when I searched this morning on the ipad it was 5 bucks. Didn't look much further than the first result though. Will have another look.

Cheers


----------



## pk.sax (15/10/13)

Really, when I searched this morning on the ipad it was 5 bucks. Didn't look much further than the first result though. Will have another look.

Cheers


I went to the web page on the iphone and followed the link given.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/13)

Ok got it now. Anyone know what the difference between free tapatalk and HD for iPad or tapatalk pro


----------



## Yob (15/10/13)

Tapatalk pro can only be downloaded at 3am and if you are blink drunk and dont mind the scabs so much :lol:


----------



## thedragon (15/10/13)

I've used the mobile version and really liked it. But now will in stall tap talk. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## pedleyr (15/10/13)

Please do not implement that ******* obnoxious popup asking anyone on a mobile device to install Tapatalk. 

I prefer Tapatalk to the mobile site, though, so good move austin.


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/13)

Hey does anyone know how to "follow" a topic in either Tapatalk or the mobile version? I've never figured out how and that would make things a whole lot simpler. I literally get on the laptop just to "follow" topics.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/10/13)

Mardoo said:


> Hey does anyone know how to "follow" a topic in either Tapatalk or the mobile version? I've never figured out how and that would make things a whole lot simpler. I literally get on the laptop just to "follow" topics.


tap the three dots in the top right and select "subscribe"


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/13)

tap the three dots in the top right and select "subscribe"

Hip hip hooray! Hip hip hooray! Hip hip hooray! Three cheers!


----------



## maxim0200 (16/10/13)

Ive never used tapatalk but i thought id give it a go, its well worth it, espically when you phone loves closing off all your tabs/crashing and losing your posts.

Thanks admins for geting this working!


----------



## pedleyr (16/10/13)

tap the three dots in the top right and select "subscribe"


On Android it's a star icon.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/10/13)

I don't like it. Full version FTW!


----------



## lukiferj (16/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I don't like it. Full version FTW!


You probably just don't "get it" Brad


----------



## bradsbrew (16/10/13)

lukiferj said:


> You probably just don't "get it" Brad


+1


----------



## fletcher (13/11/13)

new to android here. i can't seem to locate the ahb forum when searching for it on the app in my new phone. i'm sure there is something stupidly obvious i'm missing but can't find it under 'aussie home brewer' 'ahb' or anything.

any hints for a noob?


----------



## pedleyr (13/11/13)

fletcher said:


> new to android here. i can't seem to locate the ahb forum when searching for it on the app in my new phone. i'm sure there is something stupidly obvious i'm missing but can't find it under 'aussie home brewer' 'ahb' or anything.
> 
> any hints for a noob?


Try "aussiehomebrewer" (all one word)


----------



## Bax (13/11/13)

For some reason it doesn't appear to be appearing anymore.

I have it on my tablet, but I went looking for it on my phone the other day and nothing comes up.


----------



## fletcher (13/11/13)

pedleyr said:


> Try "aussiehomebrewer" (all one word)


just tried it but no luck. I have it working also ob my ipad fine; installed it a few weeks or so ago but still can't seem to see it as a forum to find on my new Samsung android phone


----------



## pedleyr (13/11/13)

It's possible that the admins have disabled Taptalk access now that there is a dedicated app. If that is the case, I presume the reason would be that the dedicated app has ads whereas Tapatalk does not. Site needs to pay bills, ads facilitate that, etc.

The reason they give (if they even give one) would on the other hand be something generic about user experience being better.

Perhaps austin can give some insight?


----------



## fletcher (13/11/13)

some insight would be great because the mobile site is shit


----------



## Kingy (13/11/13)

Back on ahb now it's on tapatalk. I do everything from my phone and rarely get on the laptop at all anymore. So to have ahb on tapa is awesome.


----------



## mckenry (14/11/13)

Can't find it. Not showing up in any search


----------



## earle (14/11/13)

Can't see any pictures after a tapatalk upgrade today on my android phone. Anyone else have similar issues or a fix.


----------



## maxim0200 (15/11/13)

No issues here, tapatalk on droid.
Sometimes i have to wait for them to load, maybe 10-20sec?


----------



## fletcher (15/11/13)

i'm guessing AHB was removed from tapatalk because of the android app now. the android app is good but doesn't have all the features of when it was on tapatalk; namely 'participated' which i really liked.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/13)

fletcher said:


> some insight would be great because the mobile site is shit


Really....how so. 

I really like it. No adds and a nice layout. Only prob is when someone posts a youtube clip or big pic. Stuffs up the page width.

I preffer it over tapatalk


----------



## Bax (15/11/13)

I'm not a fan of the mobile layout either, just for keeping track of subscribed threads etc. It's easy on tapatalk.

The weird thing about the new ahb app is that it is exactly the same as tapatalk.


----------



## Kingy (15/11/13)

I don't get ads on tapatalk?? Am I supposed to lol.


----------



## fletcher (15/11/13)

Kingy said:


> I don't get ads on tapatalk?? Am I supposed to lol.


no but there are ads on the new AHB phone app (at least there is on android)


----------



## Kingy (15/11/13)

no but there are ads on the new AHB phone app (at least there is on android)

Well I won't be getting that anyway! I visit 4 forums from tapatalk and never had a problem. Better then using the main site I reckon. Great to use on the go.


----------



## Mardoo (15/11/13)

fletcher said:


> no but there are ads on the new AHB phone app (at least there is on android)


iPhone too.


----------



## punkin (16/11/13)

Are there ads for proper pro members?


----------



## fletcher (16/11/13)

i'd be happy to pay to get rid of it


----------



## nu_brew (16/11/13)

I've switched back to taptatalk after the ads started popping up on AHB app.


----------



## s_t_r_o_b_e (16/11/13)

Tapatalk is the only way to go if you browse more than one forum.


----------



## bmarshall (16/11/13)

How can i post photos again?
I updated tapatalk and cant post photos now!


----------



## s_t_r_o_b_e (16/11/13)

Instead of using quick reply, press settings and then reply. Then you can hit settings again to attach a picture


----------



## earle (16/11/13)

bmarshall said:


> How can i post photos again?I updated tapatalk and cant post photos now!


I think you need to upgrade to tapatalk pro. Tapatalk has screwed its users. I had a paid version, the latest upgrade was to the free version and I can't even see photos let alone upload. No option for a downgrade to my old version. 

I logged out of and back into tapatalk to see if that would fix the image not showing problem and now I have lost ahb off my account and can't add it back.


----------



## fletcher (16/11/13)

I think you need to upgrade to tapatalk pro. Tapatalk has screwed its users. I had a paid version, the latest upgrade was to the free version and I can't even see photos let alone upload. No option for a downgrade to my old version. 

I logged out of and back into tapatalk to see if that would fix the image not showing problem and now I have lost ahb off my account and can't add it back.


as stated, AHB isn't on tapatalk anymore


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/11/13)

as stated, AHB isn't on tapatalk anymore


I am posting this reply on tapatalk right now?


----------



## fletcher (16/11/13)

I am posting this reply on tapatalk right now?


if you deleted tapatalk, and got it now, you wouldn't be able to find AHB. if you removed your AHB subscription on your current one and went searching for it, you wouldn't find it. hasn't been available since the AHB app was released


----------



## pedleyr (16/11/13)

I sent a PM to austin asking him to comment a couple of days ago, he obviously hasn't done so. I think we can infer that this was something done deliberately by the admins. 

As I said, understandable as the site needs to pay bills but some comment would have been good.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/11/13)

if you deleted tapatalk, and got it now, you wouldn't be able to find AHB. if you removed your AHB subscription on your current one and went searching for it, you wouldn't find it. hasn't been available since the AHB app was released


Note to self, don't mess with phone config. Sounds like more nails in the coffin of this forum to me.


----------



## Kingy (16/11/13)

Tapatalk is the only way to go if you browse more than one forum.
amen to that brother


----------



## Yob (16/11/13)

punkin said:


> Are there ads for proper pro members?


Yep.. Deleted the app because of it, asked if there wad going to be a non add version for pro members.. No response as yet..

Ed: android


----------



## earle (16/11/13)

amen to that brother 


Exactly, and my point was that if tapatalk hadn't done a dodgy upgrade I would still be able to see ahb using tapatalk instead of losing the subscription.


----------



## pk.sax (17/11/13)

Don't know how long ago that upgrade was but my phone does it's auto update thing these days and I've still got it.


----------



## Kingy (17/11/13)

Don't know how long ago that upgrade was but my phone does it's auto update thing these days and I've still got it.
no problems at my end either.


----------



## barls (17/11/13)

Fine on my iPad which was previously set up but can't find it on my phone which I didn't bother to do earlier


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmarshall (18/11/13)

New Tapatalk sucks


----------



## mkstalen (6/2/15)

Resurrecting an old topic but.. 

I've got Tapatalk installed and AHB was working fine in it a little while ago, not any more. 

Anyone else having problems? 

I'm on an android.


----------



## Mardoo (6/2/15)

OK on iPhone. What's the problem you're having?


----------



## mkstalen (11/2/15)

I was using the generic Tapatalk. Turns out you must now use the AHB branded version..


----------



## Mardoo (11/2/15)

I have both on my phone as I follow a number of other forums. Perhaps AHB still works on generic Tapatalk because I also have the other forums on there, but it's definitely still working for me on AHB.


----------



## nic0 (12/2/15)

The AHB branded one works for me.


----------



## welly2 (8/6/15)

Can't find AHB on tapatalk anymore. That's annoying because I have to install two almost identical apps.


----------



## barls (9/6/15)

if you read the thread it hasn't been there for over 6 months.


----------



## welly2 (9/6/15)

Well, it's still a pain in the arse


----------



## ciderlover (25/8/15)

I've just done an exhaustive search in Tapatalk and AHB no longer comes up. Perhaps it has been pulled 
It's a pity because I'm a member of another 7 forums and I hate using the website versions on my iPhone.

aaaaaaaand I just read it was pulled months ago... nothing to see here, please move on...


----------



## bungers81 (25/8/15)

I have it as a stand alone tapatalk app on my phone


----------

